# question about VQ30 and VG30



## mah2050 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a '96 infiniti I-30. I know that the VQ30 and VG30 are different bore and stroke, but externally are they different? Say, I want to make it a twin turbo, swap the intake plenum and exhaust manifolds and the turbos, can this be done? I realize I would have other things to consider, like clearance, and running the intercooler, etc. This is just the first step, why bother with the other things if it won't bolt up.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

they are a different series of engine entirely... not related... just because they are both 3.0 ltr's too many peopel try to fit parts for one on the other... its not gonna werk...


----------

